# City permit in Houston



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Since July 1st, you need a city permit costing 100 $ a year if you want to sell unaltered dogs or cats. First time offenders will get a warning with 30 days to comply. Citation can carry a fine of $50 and $2,000. Do you think this will stop people from breeding ? They say they will be combing classified adds. In the 3 months since the ordinance went into effect, no one has applied for the permit. Frankly, until today, I did not know we had this law. I don't think it's going to do much. Most adds are not in the 713 area code. Most of those selling pups are outside that area code. They should have included Harris County in that law to really do something.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

It's a start!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i agree its a start :smilie_daumenpos: i hope they start doing that with other states too


----------

